# Autumn



## dpc (Oct 5, 2016)

Since we're in the season, at least in the northern hemisphere, I thought I'd start a dedicated thread with any and all content related in any way to autumn.


----------



## dpc (Oct 5, 2016)

Horseshoe Canyon near Drumheller, Alberta, Canada...


----------



## Click (Oct 5, 2016)

Beautiful series. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 5, 2016)

Click said:


> Beautiful series. Well done, dpc.




Thanks, Click.


----------



## dpc (Oct 5, 2016)

First snow of the season today! It's melting away now, but is a harbinger of what's to come. 

An autumn leaf on my patio, wet with the melting snow.


----------



## dpc (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## candyman (Oct 6, 2016)

dpc said:


> First snow of the season today! It's melting away now, but is a harbinger of what's to come.
> 
> An autumn leaf on my patio, wet with the melting snow.




Very nice one!


----------



## dpc (Oct 6, 2016)

candyman said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > First snow of the season today! It's melting away now, but is a harbinger of what's to come.
> ...




Thanks, Candyman!


----------



## dpc (Oct 6, 2016)

Snow's here. Not loving it...


----------



## gwflauto (Oct 6, 2016)

I am enjoying this picture very much and therfore I'm looking forward to the first snow.


----------



## dpc (Oct 6, 2016)

gwflauto said:


> I am enjoying this picture very much and therfore I'm looking forward to the first snow.




Thanks!


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 6, 2016)

For me, Autumn is when the geese gather behind the house.....


----------



## dpc (Oct 7, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> For me, Autumn is when the geese gather behind the house.....




Yes, the flocking of the geese!


----------



## chrysoberyl (Oct 29, 2016)

dpc said:


> First snow of the season today! It's melting away now, but is a harbinger of what's to come.
> 
> An autumn leaf on my patio, wet with the melting snow.



Nice composition! Here's one of North Carolina.


----------



## Click (Oct 29, 2016)

chrysoberyl said:


> Here's one of North Carolina.



Very nice shot.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Oct 29, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice shot.



Thanks. The right place at the right time.


----------



## oscar10c (Oct 29, 2016)

Red slowly climbs the vine. 3 shot vertical pano shot with my favorite lens, the Canon 90mm t/s. New Gloucester, Maine.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Oct 30, 2016)

Here are some of my images captured in last Oct:


----------



## ishdakuteb (Oct 30, 2016)

Here are some more...


----------



## Click (Oct 30, 2016)

Beautiful shots, ishdakuteb.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Oct 30, 2016)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots, ishdakuteb.



Thank you very much Click... You always have nice words for me, love it!!!... However, glad that I have made a switch in learning more about landscape (Should be almost a completion of 2 years of learning, looking toward for more improvement in the third year)... little tire from running around, but totally worth it 

Here are another two that I like most:


----------



## Click (Oct 30, 2016)

I really like the 3rd picture of the first series. Well done....and keep going like this. 



ishdakuteb said:


> Here are another two that I like most:



I totally agree with you. Awesome. Especially the second one


----------



## ishdakuteb (Oct 30, 2016)

Click said:


> I really like the 3rd picture of the first series. Well done....and keep going like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks again Click... I sure will try my best to keep up with studying more about photography since I am planning to have a use for it upon my retirement (still a long way... LOL)


----------



## dpc (Nov 3, 2016)

Some very beautiful pictures, ishtakatub!  8)


----------



## dpc (Nov 3, 2016)

Pond...


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 5, 2016)

Hope Valley, California



Fall Colors at Sorensens Resort © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 5, 2016)

Nice shot, Keith.


----------



## Besisika (Nov 7, 2016)

Not a landscape shooter but went to shoot some b-roll for an upcoming video and snapped few.



winter is comming-0001 by Besisika, on Flickr



winter is comming-0002 by Besisika, on Flickr



winter is comming-0003 by Besisika, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Nov 7, 2016)

ishdakuteb, dpc and Keith, 
Beautiful!
-r


----------



## fentiger (Nov 7, 2016)

Scene from my local river.


----------



## dpc (Nov 7, 2016)

lion rock said:


> ishdakuteb, dpc and Keith,
> Beautiful!
> -r




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Nov 7, 2016)

fentiger said:


> Scene from my local river.




A very nice landscape. Beautiful colours.


----------



## rcarca (Nov 7, 2016)

And here in the south of the UK:



Around the corner... by Richard Anderson, on Flickr



Woodland Tunnel by Richard Anderson, on Flickr



Autumn under the canopy by Richard Anderson, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!

Richard


----------



## dpc (Nov 7, 2016)

rcarca said:


> And here in the south of the UK:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very, very nice, Richard!


----------



## rcarca (Nov 7, 2016)

dpc said:


> Very, very nice, Richard!



Thanks DPC


----------



## dpc (Nov 7, 2016)

Fall isn't quite as spectacular here in south-western Saskatchewan as it is elsewhere, primarily due to the paucity of trees. However...


----------



## dpc (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## ishdakuteb (Nov 7, 2016)

dpc said:


> Some very beautiful pictures, ishtakatub!  8)



thanks very much dpc...


----------



## ishdakuteb (Nov 7, 2016)

dpc said:


> Pond...



Very nice, I somehow always forget to capture images like this when I am in the field, guess that I have to pay more attention to small details. There is one potential image as you seen in the "Forest, Trees and Glades" from Siesta Lake


----------



## ishdakuteb (Nov 7, 2016)

lion rock said:


> ishdakuteb, dpc and Keith,
> Beautiful!
> -r



Thanks very much lion rock...


----------



## dmrrsn1 (Nov 7, 2016)

Gatlinburg, TN


----------



## Click (Nov 7, 2016)

rcarca said:


> And here in the south of the UK:



Lovely. Nicely done, Richard.


----------



## dpc (Nov 7, 2016)

ishdakuteb said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Pond...
> ...



Thanks! I'm pretty much forced to look for the small details by virtue of the place where I live. There isn't a great deal of spectacular scenery on the prairies. It depends on the season. Sometimes you have to dive deep in order to get any worthwhile images at all.


----------



## dpc (Nov 7, 2016)

Cut bank of the Coquihalla River in southern British Columbia


----------



## dpc (Nov 7, 2016)

dmrrsn1 said:


> Gatlinburg, TN




Nice colours. I like the way the leaves are lined up along the back rest of the bench.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 7, 2016)

Aspens at Conway Summit, Mono County, California



Aspens June Lake Loop 20 Oct 2013 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 7, 2016)

Lovely shot, Keith. 8)


----------



## atkinsonphoto (Nov 7, 2016)

We call the overlap of fall and winter ... snoliage.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi Atkinsonphoto. 
Very nice shot, it looks like someone threw giant toilet rolls over your hillsides. ;D
I like the notion of snoliage. 

Cheers, Graham. 



atkinsonphoto said:


> We call the overlap of fall and winter ... snoliage.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
Lots of very colourful lovely looking scenery from everyone. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## lion rock (Nov 7, 2016)

Have one.
-r


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Nov 8, 2016)

A few from London last week:





5DIII, 70-200 f2.8 LIS II, 2xTC





5DIII, 70-200 f2.8 LIS II





5DII, 16-35IIL





5DIII, TSe17L





5DIII, 8-15L fisheye


----------



## lion rock (Nov 8, 2016)

Have one.
-r


----------



## Mikehit (Nov 8, 2016)

Taken on the local golf course.
6D with 24-105


----------



## dpc (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
GMC, Riley, Mike and dpc. Some very nice shots. 
GMC where abouts in london did you get these shots. 
Riley, was he landing, taking off or just overflying the lake? 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## lion rock (Nov 9, 2016)

Valvebounce,
Thanks!
He was doing a low pass over the lake with my wife in the passenger side!
When I reduce the 5000+ px to 1024 px, the photo really took a dive in sharpness. Sad.
Below is him taking off, at 2048 px.
-r



Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> GMC, Riley, Mike and dpc. Some very nice shots.
> GMC where abouts in london did you get these shots.
> Riley, was he landing, taking off or just overflying the lake?
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi Riley. 
Very nice shot of the takeoff, that tailplane catches some water! 
Ah, so that particular time was a pass but it had been using the runway! ;D 
Cool little toy to have! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## lion rock (Nov 9, 2016)

Valvebounce,
He told me the plane was a "home built", and he bought it from the original owner.
After my wife "tested the water" (so to speak), I went. Awfully noisy, from the horizontally opposed engine and even worse, the wind noise if I open the sliding window to shoot. On landing, we have to close the windows, else we take a bath.
Quite a ride, went up to 2200 feet above the surface of the water which was at 1800 ft above sea level. Flies about 80 miles an hour [_edit: air speed, 60 mph actual_] and can slow down to mid-30 miles before stalling.
I'm trying to arrange for another flight as I got a photo project coming up. Looking for better light, hopefully catching evening sunlight. He can't fly in the dark --- landing is no good without seeing the surface of the water.
-r



Valvebounce said:


> Hi Riley.
> Very nice shot of the takeoff, that tailplane catches some water!
> Ah, so that particular time was a pass but it had been using the runway! ;D
> Cool little toy to have!
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi Riley. 
Sounds very interesting, VW power ;D no probably a lovely Lycoming or similar. 
Hope you get the project going forwards (nearly said off the ground!). My understanding is that depth perception over flat water in low light is a big problem. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## lion rock (Nov 9, 2016)

Valvebounce,
Lycoming engine, indeed.
And yes, it is knowing/seeing where the water surface is. Don't want to be a submarine, :'( :-[ .
-r


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Nov 9, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> GMC, Riley, Mike and dpc. Some very nice shots.
> GMC where abouts in london did you get these shots.
> Riley, was he landing, taking off or just overflying the lake?
> ...



Thanks Graham, these were all taken in Greenwich. I spent the morning there and then went to Holborn in the afternoon via St Pauls. But those photos are on different threads...they weren't too Autumnal. 

Regards, Gareth


----------



## dpc (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Nov 16, 2016)

Scenes from a walk around the local reservoir yesterday afternoon...


----------



## dpc (Nov 16, 2016)

Ditto...


----------



## martinslade (Nov 16, 2016)

Autumn leaves and Chihuahua


----------



## dak723 (Nov 16, 2016)

Couple shots from this autumn.


----------



## Click (Nov 16, 2016)

martinslade said:


> Autumn leaves and Chihuahua



Nice.  Well done, martinslade.


----------



## lion rock (Nov 16, 2016)

one here, EOS M, 55-200.
-r


----------



## mtam (Nov 17, 2016)

Some really beautiful stuff here. I took a bunch this fall, let me find some and post it here.


----------



## martinslade (Nov 17, 2016)

lion rock said:


> one here, EOS M, 55-200.
> -r



Thanks


----------



## Handrews (Nov 17, 2016)

Canon 16-35 F4 IS + CPL


----------



## dpc (Nov 18, 2016)

First heavy frost of the season yesterday afternoon at the local reservoir...


----------



## dpc (Nov 18, 2016)

Ditto...


----------



## cid (Nov 18, 2016)

Somehow I like how the yellow trees on this shot makes you realize it's already autumn. It was shot on Lago Braies, Dolomites


----------



## lion rock (Nov 18, 2016)

Beautiful place.
-r



cid said:


> Somehow I like how the yellow trees on this shot makes you realize it's already autumn. It was shot on Lago Braies, Dolomites
> [/url]


----------



## Mikehit (Nov 18, 2016)

That is an excellently worked shot, cid.


----------



## Click (Nov 18, 2016)

Nicely done, cid.


----------



## dpc (Nov 18, 2016)

cid said:


> Somehow I like how the yellow trees on this shot makes you realize it's already autumn. It was shot on Lago Braies, Dolomites




Really, really nice picture! Good job, cid.


----------



## cid (Nov 19, 2016)

Click said:


> Nicely done, cid.





dpc said:


> cid said:
> 
> 
> > Somehow I like how the yellow trees on this shot makes you realize it's already autumn. It was shot on Lago Braies, Dolomites
> ...





Mikehit said:


> That is an excellently worked shot, cid.





lion rock said:


> Beautiful place.
> -r
> 
> 
> ...



thank you guys! glad to hear that


----------



## dpc (Nov 19, 2016)

1. Sun and cloud reflection on thin ice of local reservoir yesterday afternoon
2. Stone on path


----------



## dpc (Nov 19, 2016)

Rainbow over fall field


----------



## dpc (Nov 19, 2016)

Local scenes from yesterday, numbers one and two taken with the Fujifilm X-T10 + 14mm lens; the last one taken with a Canon 7D + 24mm pancake lens


----------



## cid (Nov 19, 2016)

one more from me - shot at Cinque Torri, Dolomites, Italy

It was frosty before sunrise, but still quite warm after it.


----------



## dpc (Nov 23, 2016)

Winter's on the way: heavy frost yesterday afternoon...


----------



## dpc (Nov 23, 2016)

:-\ 2


----------



## dpc (Nov 23, 2016)

:-\ 3


----------



## knkedlaya (Nov 23, 2016)

Really awesome images... Treat to eyes!!!


----------



## Click (Nov 23, 2016)

cid said:



> one more from me - shot at Cinque Torri, Dolomites, Italy
> 
> It was frosty before sunrise, but still quite warm after it.



Very nice picture, cid.


----------



## cid (Nov 23, 2016)

Click said:


> cid said:
> 
> 
> > one more from me - shot at Cinque Torri, Dolomites, Italy
> ...



thank you


----------



## dak723 (Nov 24, 2016)

A couple from a month ago in Letchworth State Park in NY State.


----------



## dpc (Nov 24, 2016)

dak723 said:


> A couple from a month ago in Letchworth State Park in NY State.




Nice pictures. I like the waterfall in particular.


----------



## Click (Nov 24, 2016)

dpc said:


> Nice pictures. I like the waterfall in particular.



+1

Nicely done.


----------



## dpc (Nov 24, 2016)

Yesterday morning. There was a heavy frost. The first picture looks like we've had some snow but we haven't. It's _just_ frost.


----------



## dpc (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 25, 2016)

Hi dpc. 
Very nice shot, I like the tank breaking cover in the first shot (collapsed building), and the abandoned vehicles bring a real sense of desolation to the second shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


>


----------



## dpc (Nov 25, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> Very nice shot, I like the tank breaking cover in the first shot (collapsed building), and the abandoned vehicles bring a real sense of desolation to the second shot.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...




Thanks, Valvebounce!


----------



## dpc (Nov 25, 2016)

Decided to take my 5DMII out of semi-retirement yesterday afternoon along with the 100mm f/2.8L macro. 

Ice crystals in the prairie grass beside a walking path.


----------



## dpc (Nov 25, 2016)

Beside our town's iced covered reservoir yesterday afternoon.


----------



## dpc (Nov 25, 2016)

Late fall down by the reservoir overflow. As you can see, the concrete walls have been tastefully decorated by some of our more creative citizens.


----------



## Click (Nov 25, 2016)

Nice pictures, dpc.



dpc said:


> Beside our town's iced covered reservoir yesterday afternoon.



I really like the light in this one.


----------



## dpc (Nov 25, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, dpc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, Click!


----------



## npdien (Nov 28, 2016)

dpc said:


> Beside our town's iced covered reservoir yesterday afternoon.


Lovely picture, Dpc. I like it.


----------



## dpc (Nov 28, 2016)

npdien said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Beside our town's iced covered reservoir yesterday afternoon.
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Nov 30, 2016)

Bridge over frozen waters (with apologies to Simon and Garfunkel)

Foot bridge along one shore of the local reservoir, shot from both ends. I took the first picture with a Fujifilm X-T10 + 14mm lens and the second picture with a Canon 7D + 24mm pancake lens. The 24mm pancake is a great lens.


----------



## dpc (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Click (Nov 30, 2016)

Nice.  Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 30, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice.  Well done, dpc.



Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Ferris (Nov 30, 2016)

A favorite of mine, from 2010. https://flic.kr/p/8QTJL5


----------



## dpc (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Click (Dec 1, 2016)

Ferris said:


> A favorite of mine, from 2010. https://flic.kr/p/8QTJL5



Nice.


----------



## dpc (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Dec 3, 2016)

Random autumn shots...


----------



## dpc (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## martinslade (Dec 3, 2016)

We will remember


----------



## dpc (Dec 3, 2016)

Portraits of a frozen pond...


----------



## TimoV (Dec 4, 2016)

Old autumn photo from year 2011, Finland


----------



## dpc (Dec 4, 2016)

TimoV said:


> Old autumn photo from year 2011, Finland




Nice. I like the pattern of the tree branches.


----------



## ADBa (Dec 5, 2016)

EF 85 1.8


----------



## ADBa (Dec 5, 2016)

EF 85 1.8


----------



## dpc (Dec 5, 2016)

ADBa said:


> EF 85 1.8




I particularly like the last couple. Keep posting.


----------



## ADBa (Dec 5, 2016)

thank you, dpc!


----------

